# WHY don't more people babywear? There is really no "weird" stigma attached...



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

This all started when I was in Bestbuy slinging my DD. I saw another mama lugging a babe in a bucket, and she was struggling so bad, I almost wanted to stop and ask her if she ever considered a sling, but didn't feel totally comfortable doing that.

I don't get it. Some stuff regarding AP *could* be seen as more inconvenient by more mainstream mamas- like CDing. Breastfeeding and cosleeping are seen by many as taboo or weird or gross.







: Not letting your child CIO- way harder. Not vaxing or circing? I won't even go there...but babywearing...it is SO much more convenient and can't really be seen as weird or unusual. (I don't think)...so WHY don't more people do it???


----------



## RiceMomma (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm right there with ya, mama, scratching my head.







:


----------



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

I've sauntered past many a struggling mama getting a stroller over a curb... I just hope my ease of transporting the little one speaks for itself!


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

I really think it's because no one sees the other-than-mainstream carriers out there. And not everyone knows there is support out there locally by way of www.NineInNineOut.org. I quite a few women who have ring slings or pouches and just didn't know how to wear them properly.

In my pre-wearing days, I had no idea that anything else existed past a Bjorn. A friend gave me a second hand pouch with DS1, but I had no idea how to use it and she didn't show me how, either. Along came DS2 and I needed something badly. I had a hard time trying to find something on the internet with my lame google skills. When I found something, I was clueless as how it would actually work for me. Until I found www.TheBabyWearer.com. Then I was in heaven.

I can't imagine any sane mother of two or more who would turn their noses up at babywearing if they found out just how excellent and hands free it could be!


----------



## babybun (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, where I live (Israel) it's actually quite common to see people babywearing, particularly with wraps which are considered pretty hip and trendy. Even dads!









I wouldn't take a sling to be a sign of other AP tendancies at all over here! My DH is not into AP so much and he always prefers to wear our kids rather than take the stroller - even our toddler!







:


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cellarstella*
I've sauntered past many a struggling mama getting a stroller over a curb... I just hope my ease of transporting the little one speaks for itself!









:


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I agree that, here, it is partly because people just don't know that there is that option. I can't count how many times I've been stopped and asked "What is that ? Did I make it? Where did I buy it? "

I do think that part of the problem, though, is that belief that we need to push our babies away in order to teach them some bizarre concept of independence.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

My guess is:

1. Many people simply don't know their options.

2. Some may think the sling is more effort than a carseat carrier, especially if baby is asleep.

3. Some may think it spoils a baby.

4. Some may think it looks funny.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Some may just be very short, with big babies.









I had my first son in the late 80's and tried a few slings ( they didn't fit well) and used those front carriers sometimes or a backpack when needed, but I couldn't do it for long periods or my back would hurt so badly.

I tried again with ds#2, in the mid-90's...same problems even though he was a lighter, smaller baby.

I never carried them in a bucket.

I mostly just carried them in my arms or on my hip...LOTS.

When they got older, we sometimes we used a stroller, but back then, no one thought strollers were bad. And if they were unhappy or fussed, we took them OUT of the stroller and carried them in arms.

I heard that now they have slings that adjust for shorter mothers. That's a good idea.

But my arms worked just fine, when the slings or pouches didn't work well for me.

We left the carseats in the car and just took our babies out and carried them in our arms.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I am struggling with babywearing, too.
Homebirth? Loved it!
CD-ing? Count me in.
Breastfeeding? DS never had a bottle or pacifier in his life.
But finding a sling we both like? It's tough!
I bought a pouch. Also bought one for DH. Hated the pouch so there goes $80. Bought an Ergo carrier. Very comfortable once baby is in but tough to get baby in and out. Spent $100 on that. Also got a ring sling (another $40) but just can't seem to really get as efficient in adjusting it as the lady in the video. So most of the time I carry my 20-pounder in my arms (or even better take DH with us so he can do some carrying)
I'll try the ring sling again once DS is more proficient at head control. It also should be easier with the Ergo once I no longer need to fiddle with the infant pillow. But in that transition time it really is easier for me to carry him in my arms.
Baby bucket isn't even an option because my little guy outgrew his infant seat within the first 3 months...


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, but don't give up! Babywearing is an art/skill that takes practice sometimes. I highly recommend finding a NINO group in your area (www.NineInNineOut.org) or check out www.TheBabyWearer.com.

Pouches require a perfect fit to be comfortable. Many places have excellent return/exchange policies simply because of the nature of the pouch. Ring slings have a bit more of a learning curve, but you can get a much better fit (when you know what you're doing--find a NINO group!). I've heard the Ergo infant insert is really tough to use. So take heart mamas, there is a carrier for you!

I do know there are times when a bucket might suit your needs better, but when carrying in-arms gets weary on your back (as it does in my case), or you really need to be hands free to care for yourself or your other kids, babywearing can be such a blessing!


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't know about slings when my oldest was born. You see very little of that around here so I just had no clue. I thought I had to either use the carseat or a stroller, carry her in my arms (which I did a lot but didn't work with groceries etc) or use one of those frontpacks (which I couldn't get to work).

When my 2nd was born, I knew about slings and used that. Sooo much easier. I think I have actually 'sold' a few slings just because people ask me about the carrier. I know my neighbor bought a hotsling for her newborn because of mine, lol.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

personally, I think there is a bit of a stigma attached to alternative carriers (ring slings, mei tais) on the part of some mainstream parents who think they are too "crunchy." So they might be happy to use a front pack, but a lot of people don't find them comfortable (or at least not for long), so babywearing is either short-lived or not done.

A lot of people see the infant car seat as easier (don't have to unbuckle baby and put baby back in and you can attach it to a stroller). And I have to admit that if you have a sleeping baby in an infant car seat and you want to go into a restaurant and have a peaceful meal, I'd leave them in the seat as well.

I don't, however, understand the parents whose babies are crying in strollers and they are trying desperately to soothe them by rocking the stroller back and forth instead of just picking them up already and using a carrier (especially when they are young and so light).


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I dont babywear because its not comfortable for my back, and ds doesnt like being constricted, and hasnt since he was a newborn. I was one of those mothers lugging around the bucket seat and then the stroller. Ds loved/s both of those things btw.And when he wants out, I carry him, otherwise he likes his independance.

Quote:

I don't, however, understand the parents whose babies are crying in strollers and they are trying desperately to soothe them by rocking the stroller back and forth instead of just picking them up already and using a carrier (especially when they are young and so light).
i would rock the stroller back and forth with ds fussing, and if you came across me you'd probably think I should just pick him up. But it was easier for HIM to fall asleep with the movement of the stroller when we were out, as opposed to me rocking him.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
I dont babywear because its not comfortable for my back,

I have the complete opposite problem. I babywear because it saves my already bad back. I could never carry any of my kids in-arms for any length of time while standing without my back killing me. And I so love to hold my babies for as long as I can! Babywearing has saved the day for me.


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Okay, this will sound super-cynical, and before I get flamed, it OBVIOUSLY DOESN'T APPLY TO EVERYONE WHO OWNS A STROLLER, but here goes...

If you have a baby carrier, you don't get the materialistic "fun" out of buying a stroller.

Think of it: Though some baby carriers can be expensive, they're basically a length of cloth, whether we're talking a didymos (enormous length of cloth), Maya (cloth with rings), or rebozo (Cloth. Just cloth).

OTOH, a complete Peg-Pérego "travel system" not only comes with its very own accent (é) and hyphen (-), which of course ups the pretentiousness factor by 10% for every relatively unnecessary diacritical mark, but also is wildly bulky -- the advantage of which is that you announce to the world that you, too, have purchased something BIG, but has lots of gizmos, pockets, and places for you to put -- you guessed it -- more _stuff_ you buy. The bigger and more elaborately expensive the stroller, the truer this cynical observation of mine here tends to be, so the people who buy the little umbrella doll strollers don't tend to fit this mold very well.

I can't tell you how many times at the mall, I've seen the big baby carriers used basically as an expensive Italian shopping cart while Grandma holds the baby. Of course, Grandma isn't much of a status symbol (and of course, neither is the baby), but the stroller certainly is.

Moreover, in this increasingly materialistic culture, the stroller/bucket/car seat/purchase carrier prevents you from actually having to touch or interact with your baby. For some women, this is a serious advantage. (DISCLAIMER: OBVIOUSLY NOT ALL.) Also, just as slings and wraps make breastfeeding easier, the stroller makes it significantly harder -- which again, for some women, is a definite advantage. That way, if you bottle-feed, you also get to...you guessed it again..._buy more stuff_.

I think the women that I tend to feel the greatest amount of genuine sympathy for are the ones who, imitating this type of woman, make themselves economically and emotionally miserable and do so without really knowing that there's another choice than to follow in the touch-me-not-I'm-buying-things mommy culture that exists in this country.

Okay, </cynical rant>. Thanks for listening.


----------



## desultory (Jan 25, 2006)

It's pretty normal to babywear in my city. So much so that there is sometimes a stigma attached to using a stroller. I do both, and I've had other moms try to educate me about slings when I've had my baby out in the stroller. Whatever. I guess some parents never even think about it -- strollers and carseats and infant swings and cribs are entrenched in our culture, but slings and wraps aren't yet.

otoh, regarding this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg Murry.*
If you have a baby carrier, you don't get the materialistic "fun" out of buying a stroller.

At my local bookstore a couple of moms were discussing all kinds of wraps and how much they cost, and how many each had. One turned to me and asked where I got mine. When I told her I'd made it (it's just a wrap) she said "You can _do_ that?" She went on to tell me I really should buy one to 'be sure it's safe'. Then she and her friend went back to talking about their slings and the various fabric options etc. Definitely getting their consumerist thrill!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I never had any trouble with strollers, but had awful trouble with slings. I never found one that was comfortable.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I would have to say I have never tried a sling but plan to with this upcoming baby. Am drooling over a Didymos but may settle for a Moby.

I have used front carriers and never been comfortable, they do a terrible number on my back.

As I read the threads here on MDC I realize that mommies go through many different kinds of carriers till they find one that works well.

Some of us don't have the patience nor the $$ to try all the different kinds till one comfortable one it found. Or we erroneously think they are all the same.

I am a very active person and would love to find a way to comfortable take my babe with me.


----------



## CelticFish (Aug 4, 2004)

I think the biggest issue, at least in my area, is that there's only two places I can think of that even sell slings locally, so there's just not a lot of support. One place only sells ring slings, and it's a good half hour drive, and the other, while they have tons of support and a great selection, is over an hour away. You just can't do too much with one of those bulky, over-padded ones they sell at baby stores, etc. and I think a lot of people don't realize that you can get an instruction video or find them online.

With my last child, I made up some little cards with some website addresses for info on how to sling properly, since I got stopped and asked ALL the time how I learned how to do it so naturally. I'll have to check my links and do that again when this one is born!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi from the May DDC, KBinSTAX!









We've had a lot of babywearing ups and downs as well. It took awhile to get dd to like her pouch sling, but she finally did...but it killed my back (dh likes his very much, though). Once she hit a few months, she wanted to be upright and kicking, so the pouch wasn't working for us. I tried a ring sling, but was never able to figure it out. We have a Bjorn that we got as a gift, and dd loved it, but it also kills my back and we don't like to use it much b/c of the potential for pelvic problems. Everyone told me to get a Moby, so I did--and it took me WEEKS to figure it out (today was actually the first time I got that sucker to work--twice!), but now that I see how it works, it's perfect for us. Keep on trying...and sell those carriers you don't want on the TP! Make some of your money back and you can invest it in something that works for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBinSATX*
I am struggling with babywearing, too.
Homebirth? Loved it!
CD-ing? Count me in.
Breastfeeding? DS never had a bottle or pacifier in his life.
But finding a sling we both like? It's tough!
I bought a pouch. Also bought one for DH. Hated the pouch so there goes $80. Bought an Ergo carrier. Very comfortable once baby is in but tough to get baby in and out. Spent $100 on that. Also got a ring sling (another $40) but just can't seem to really get as efficient in adjusting it as the lady in the video. So most of the time I carry my 20-pounder in my arms (or even better take DH with us so he can do some carrying)
I'll try the ring sling again once DS is more proficient at head control. It also should be easier with the Ergo once I no longer need to fiddle with the infant pillow. But in that transition time it really is easier for me to carry him in my arms.
Baby bucket isn't even an option because my little guy outgrew his infant seat within the first 3 months...


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

I am struggling with babywearing, too.
Homebirth? Loved it!
CD-ing? Count me in.
Breastfeeding? DS never had a bottle or pacifier in his life.
But finding a sling we both like? It's tough!
I bought a pouch. Also bought one for DH. Hated the pouch so there goes $80. Bought an Ergo carrier. Very comfortable once baby is in but tough to get baby in and out. Spent $100 on that. Also got a ring sling (another $40) but just can't seem to really get as efficient in adjusting it as the lady in the video. So most of the time I carry my 20-pounder in my arms (or even better take DH with us so he can do some carrying)
I'll try the ring sling again once DS is more proficient at head control. It also should be easier with the Ergo once I no longer need to fiddle with the infant pillow. But in that transition time it really is easier for me to carry him in my arms.
Baby bucket isn't even an option because my little guy outgrew his infant seat within the first 3 months...
I think you should try to sell what has not worked and get some money back. I also think you should try a mei tai carrier.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I think the biggest problem is Babies R Us and Target don't carry quality slings. When I was TTC and pregnant with DD I probably read EVERY review on those two websites since they are the places you register at. If you read the reviews of strollers some get good reviews some get bad, exersaucers some good some bad, carriers....all bad except the super expensive Baby Bjorn. When I look back now the $76 (at that time) baby bjorn is about the same price as a MT, but compared to the $30 Snugli and everything else you think its too expensive. Granted I didn't think twice paying more then that for the exersaucer my DD hated. If Hotslings or Peanutshells were sold at Babies R Us which are priced similar to the Snugli and others, with its good reviews, people would probably buy them and use them. But since the slings at BRU have bad reviews you just don't register or buy one at all.


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, there are some women who just plain can't sling.

I've got a back problem, and when I stand or walk for more than a few minutes, my left leg goes numb. I was always afraid to babywear because I was so afraid of falling with my son. Pushing him in a stroller was a much safer option for us.

--Olive


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigbellydreams*
carriers....all bad except the super expensive Baby Bjorn. When I look back now the $76 (at that time) baby bjorn is about the same price as a MT, but compared to the $30 Snugli and everything else you think its too expensive.

So true! I do think that the bad reviews of carriers have some to do with people just not knowing how to use other-than-mainstream carriers. And they have no idea where to turn.

If more people knew about www.NineInNineOut.org or www.TheBabyWearer.com, I think more people would be inclined to find something better.

Price is a different story, though. I suppose it would be easy to hire cheap labor, but so many of the WAHMs who are making quality carriers are paying decent dollars to get quality seamstresses. That and a MT is so labor intensive to make.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Yeah, in a few years I sure hope that MTs don't still cost $65. They cost way too much to make for that retail price. So hopefully (for the sake of a fair wage for those making them) the market will grow and eventually support a more correct price point for them. A Baby Bjorn Active costs $120 and compares more favorably to a MT, but is still only a front pack. But for all the baby gear that many of us spend money on or receive as gifts, and the value that a good baby carrier (or two or three) adds to our parenting lives, hopefully, a lot of people will be able and feel willing to pay a higher price for a quality carrier like a well-made MT or a great sling.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeeboys*
Price is a different story, though. I suppose it would be easy to hire cheap labor, but so many of the WAHMs who are making quality carriers are paying decent dollars to get quality seamstresses. That and a MT is so labor intensive to make.

I don't think they need to be cheaper then they are, there just needs to be several at the same price point. When I looked at the carriers at BRU, the Baby Bjorn looked too expensive compared to the others. If there were 4-5 carriers the same price I wouldn't have winked at the price, I'd just think thats what they cost, not that one was out of the ball park.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigbellydreams*
I don't think they need to be cheaper then they are, there just needs to be several at the same price point. When I looked at the carriers at BRU, the Baby Bjorn looked too expensive compared to the others. If there were 4-5 carriers the same price I wouldn't have winked at the price, I'd just think thats what they cost, not that one was out of the ball park.

Oops, my bad. I was looking at your post from my perspective that I initially thought MTs were so overpriced. Until I made a few.







:

Wouldn't it be great if the day would come when a brand-name MT would be sitting side by side next to a Bjorn in a retail store.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeeboys*
Oops, my bad. I was looking at your post from my perspective that I initially thought MTs were so overpriced. Until I made a few.







:

Wouldn't it be great if the day would come when a brand-name MT would be sitting side by side next to a Bjorn in a retail store.









Oh I thought that too when I first saw them! I also thought that when I saw the price of a pouch and so I googled patterns and decided to make my own. When I googled patterns for a MT I decided to buy one.









I totally want to see a MT next to a Bjorn at a big store! I don't think I've ever seen a MT in any store. I have started seeing pouches though!


----------



## rolenta (Mar 7, 2006)

There are loads of babywearers where I live. I see them every time I'm in the grocery store. Even men with slings! I do the babywearing thing a lot, too. I have a snugli that was given to me and a tube pouch that I made (which is way more comfortable than the snugli) but sometimes the stroller's just a better option, for a few reasons. First, DS likes to kick and stretch a lot and gets bored and being stuck in a carrier too long. Second, sometimes I walk to the store and don't want to have to carry the baby and everything I bought and hold onto a leash (dog usually comes too) so it's better to have a stroller with some cargo space. Plus, DS loooves his carseat. I don't know how many times he's been fussy and crying and there seemed like nothing I could do and it turns out he just wants to be put down, especially in his carseat.

I still babywear on a regular basis, though. Works really well for around the house or when I go walking at the dog run which has no paths. I don't think there's one partiular baby transportation method that is overall superior. Really, I just do what works!

As far as the consumer rush, my stroller/carseat/baby bucket combo was a gift and I made my sling. My husband's a full time student, so I don't get to experience that!


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

For me, when pg with DS, it was the same reason we went with sposies. All we knew was what Parents magazine told us and what was at BRU. The magazines made fun of AP, so I was turned off by that and didn't pursue any of the traditional AP issues (of course we BF and co-slept, etc. but still didn't realize we were AP until DS was about a year old, lol!). We went to BRU and tried on a sling but hated it; DH thinks "baby bjorn" is a stupid name so we registered for a Snugli. But after using it a few times I realized I hated that, too, so the baby bucket it was!

I confess I still love my stroller. I hate carrying a diaper bag and LOVE that big basket underneath for holding stuff.







But this time around I'm collecting all kinds of carriers and looking forward to using them!


----------



## TwelveOaks (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with the other posters who said it is for a lack of information on all the great-looking slings,etc. that are out there!

I have tried to wear my babies but I only had a crummy one from Target or one of those gigantic ones from an "Other Mothers" type store. They never fit right and were sooo uncomfortable-for baby AND me! I am short so I suppose that is part of the problem, too.

With my last baby I tried a Maya Wrap, but again, I just couldn't get it to fit comfortably so I only used it a few times.

I plan on trying a Moby Wrap with our baby due in October. My husband saw a woman with one on and thought it was the neatest thing - go figure?!







He even went up and asked her all about it! I was soo surprised, usually he doesn't notice stuff like that!

Sooo, I hope a Moby will work for me as I really need to have my hands free and yet want baby to be happy!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have a pouch but I don't use it all that often. I don't know if it is just a wrong fit or what but it's not really that comfortable for me. I ended up just carrying my son a lot--now with my daughter too. I hardly ever use a stroller with her--I just carry her.

I don't have the $$ to be buying a bunch of different slings to try. Many of them are really expensive even used. And I don't know how to make one myself. And we live in the middle of nowhere with no babywearing groups around here.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay seriously, I DO babywear often but I always bring a stroller too. Why? Because I get freaking tired! Because my back starts to hurt! Because my baby is squirmy and hot and pulls my hair! With a stroller I have a basket to set my purse and my diaper bag. If I sling him, I have to carry it all. My 9 month old weighs over 22 lbs and was 10 lbs. at birth. I'm 17 weeks pregnant. It's a lot of stress on my body already. Carrying the baby for an hour while grocery shopping or through the farmer's market KILLS me and I have really bad sciatica pain for days afterwards.
Seriously, I love the idea in theory but in practice it gets really physically exhausting. I have a Hotsling and a Sling Set.


----------



## Mrs.PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know. Baby wearing seems pretty popular around here, all different kinds. (Men and women too.) I have never noticed a sigma about it. The trend continues to grow more and more as baby wearing tools improve and get more easy to find or make.









My 1st DD wouldn't take to a sling or carrier much. I tried she just didn't like it. Hold me or put me down.

My 2nd loved the Bjorn, but I was never able to find a sling that worked for us. I wish I would of tried more and harder at it. If I ever have a 3rd child I am getting a sling. I even know what kind I am going to try 1st this time (but not give up if we can't make it work.) My 2 year old still likes to be held or carried (thank God she is small.)

Then again I always liked strollers too, great places to put your bags and other things to carry instead of the baby too. Also I used to stroll the older child and use a carrier for the baby.

I know in the winter here with young babies I like to use the car seat to take the baby in public places. I could keep her bundled up in the car seat and carrier don't work well over coats (slings too I would imagine.) I just makes things easier getting out of the car and into the building.

I don't see why it has to be stroller or baby wearing. We always did a little bit of both when appropriate.


----------



## PGNPORTLAND (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to agree with the posters who said it's because mai tais, slings, ect . . . are just not available at the "tradition" baby stores and most "mainstream" mamas and mamas to be only go to those big stores. I know that whenever I go out with dd in my mei tai Or my Ergo (which I think is becoming more mainstream) people ask me where they could get one. I think alot of people are intimidated with having to buy something online. I think Mei Tais are so beautiful that if they carried a varitety of different prints and patterns at baby's r us women would just eat them up. There has to be more publicity about babywearing too other then just baby bjorns and snugglis. I see lot of people wearing those. I had one too in the begining and thank goodness I discovered the ergo and mai tai or I don't think I'd be babywearing anymore.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

You're right. There does need to be more advertising. www.NineInNineOut.org is in the process of really breaking out of it's shell. There is lots planned and so many groups being formed across the US, Canada and in Europe.

Babywearing, IMO, will always start with a grassroots campaign. As NINO gets bigger and is able to help fund smaller groups in their advertising efforts, word will be spread, demand for these other-than-Bjorn-type-carriers will be high and those other shops will start carrying Mei Tais, etc.

Already several stores here carry Ergos in stock and Zolos, too.

It still makes me sad when I hear of mamas who quit babywearing because whatever they have "doesn't work." Sometimes it's as easy as making an adjustment in the way it's worn. Other times, it takes trying out several carriers. Sometimes success depends on a baby's age, too.

Of coures, I have nothing against strollers at all. They are a huge help in lugging around shopping bags and a 4-year-old who's tired of walking.







Seriously, strollers and buckets are terrific to have. And I enjoy babywearing tremendously.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I love my mei tais and I also like my stroller.

It's nice to take my stroller when I'm going somewhere where we will be moving all day and I want both me and dd to be comfortable. She likes to nap laying flat and our stroller accomodates that. It also keeps me a lot more comfortable to have a break from her sweaty body and weight while she naps. The carrier is always in the stroller, so if she wants to we use it.

I love wearing her at the grocery store, markets, and festivals. It's way more convenient to maneuver in crowds without a stroller and for short trips, the mei tai is so nice.

Even if just the Ergo (which I hated) was sold in BRU, it would help more mainstream parents choose a healthy alternative to the stroller/bjorn/snugli.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CelticFish*
I think the biggest issue, at least in my area, is that there's only two places I can think of that even sell slings locally, so there's just not a lot of support.

That's the case in my area, too. People have asked me before if I don't have a carrier (referring to something like a cheap Infantino front pack...which I have LOL) or "need" one WHILE I'm wearing DD in a wrap or a MT. They all figured I was just trying to make-do with some fabric.







:







: Granted, my wrap was just a no-sew sling, but does the average person really think about all those fancy wraps if they were just "making do"?? KWIM? And I was kind of offended.









That said, before I got pregnant, I didn't really even realize there were so many options for babywearing out there. I knew about a Maya Wrap, only because I had seen a friend who'd made one for her DS, but even then, that was the first time I'd ever even seen a sling.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, it's lack of information. Before I started researching homebirth and therefore AP, I had seen a grand total of one sling. I'd never seen a wrap. Never saw a mei-tai.

When I started researching AP, it seemed like everything was Maya Wrap and other rign slings.

I cannot wear a one-shouldered carry for more than a couple of minutes because of a shoulder injury. I cannot wear narrow shoulder straps either.

I'm amassing quite the BW collection trying to find things that work well, and many do, but nothing works all the time. I've spent more than I should, and will end up being short of cash by the end of the term (it's always fun when you get paid three times a year...), but I'm in pain less and babywearing more.

Basically I need a wrap, and a supportive one, or a wide-strapped asian baby carrier. I'm a sewing and fabric geek and so i've gotten really into it, but if one doesn't care about fabrics and things it's gotta be hard to keep looking until the right thing pops up.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

So many parents just don't know about it.
I always feel kinda bad when I see a mom struggling to work with a bucket or a bulky stroller.
One of the latest Hathor comics was about just getting a length of cheap fabric and tying it into a makeshift sling for women in need, I really like the idea!


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

A more mainstream friend of mine bought the Baby Bjorn and found it very uncomfortable. So she thinks she doesn't like baby-wearing and that her son is just too heavy to carry. (He's chubby, but under a year. And still under 20lbs) I mentioned that a Bjorn wasn't the type of carrier that I wanted to use and that with certain carriers people comfortably carried toddlers around. But I wasn't prepared to push too hard and she didn't seem interested at all.
I would guess a lot of parents only know about the Bjorn or try that first and don't like it, and then get turned off to the whole thing.


----------



## aywilkes (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
I agree that, here, it is partly because people just don't know that there is that option. I can't count how many times I've been stopped and asked "What is that ? Did I make it? Where did I buy it? "

I do think that part of the problem, though, is that belief that we need to push our babies away in order to teach them some bizarre concept of independence.










I have a DS who is 8 and only saw baby carriers that are commercial and don't work very well - my back hurt. Fast forward...my good friend had a baby 2 years ago and is a natural mama does AP - and I kept asking her if her back hurt and she kept saying no. I thought...oh, I'll do that next time. My sister then had her 3rd baby and started slinging too and I knew it must work well because she has back problems but can easily sling her little one. My sister hates strollers - always has but we just didn't know about slinging and our mom BFed us and is very much into natural eating and stuff. But, we're from NW Indiana too. My DS and I lived in Guatemala and Ecuador this past year and everybody slings - except the hoity toity upperclass women. The indigenous and countryside people still do though. I'm now PG and WISH I had stocked up on cloth while I was in Guatemala.

Anyway, I guess it is ignorance and lack of access to babywear.


----------



## rolenta (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I think just letting people see you wearing your baby is a great way to spread the word. I didn't know about slings or APing until I saw a lady at church with a really trendy black ring sling that matched her dress. Then I looked online and found out a whole bunch of information. That's also how I stumbled across MDC, which is the first place I heard about APing, CDing, med-free births, delaying vacinations, not circumcizing, and co-sleeping. I never even would have thought of any of those things, but once I was exposed to those concepts, I realized I wasn't mainstream at all and that most of my philosophies were consistent with APing. All because of one lady at church and I had never even met her before!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeeboys* 

Pouches require a perfect fit to be comfortable. Many places have excellent return/exchange policies simply because of the nature of the pouch.

That's why I got an adjustable one...now both me and my husband can carry the baby tummy to tummy


----------

